# MDMA + valium(diazepam)



## Baka

100mg MDMA + 10mg diazepam,valium , for getting fun / relaxed for the 31 night , good or bad idea?

I don't drink alcohol anymore , i have those 2 on hands only.

What u think bout it


----------



## CandleLitDesert

tried it, the dizepam just blunts the mdma

save it for if you can't sleep afterwards

or take the diazepam the day after to avoid feeling too scatty?


----------



## herb

valium for me. 2-3 a night Job done


----------



## CandleLitDesert

herb said:


> valium for me. 2-3 a night Job done


 taken 1.5 tabs tonight, niiice and relaxed


----------



## Baka

I'll go to a party with unknown people , i'd like to feel relaxed but not too tired .

Small dose MDMA good? like 50mg?

Last time i took 100-200mg didn't feel great was sweaty like a mofo.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Sounds alright. you can always take more but not less!


----------



## Baka

ok gr8


----------



## superpube

Add some coke (not too much) and codeine


----------



## Jboy67

Baka said:


> ok gr8


 add some smack, youll feel all warm, some creatine too because why the f**k not. slam that s**t!

report how it is when your done.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Do people really need to take the edge off when meeting new people lol? :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman

Ross1991 said:


> Do people really need to take the edge off when meeting new people lol? :whistling:


Only to blind dates

You never know what you are going to find lol


----------



## Mildo

Baka said:


> 100mg MDMA + 10mg diazepam,valium , for getting fun / relaxed for the 31 night , good or bad idea?
> 
> I don't drink alcohol anymore , i have those 2 on hands only.
> 
> What u think bout it


 MDMA is an upper, it raises the heart rate. Valium is a downer, it lowers the heart rate. The Valium will be doing its hardest to chill you out (your heart rate) and the MDMA will be doing the opposite.

This is a recepie for disaster waiting to happen.

I should know


----------



## ILLBehaviour

you sounds pretty inexperienced with both drugs so take it easy, you can take less mdma and probably get the effect you are after, it will however be nothing like alcohol. Try to avoid using the valium unless it is as instructed by a Dr.


----------



## Quackerz

Surely you can get some NOS? Take 300mg of mandy and just sit in a corner all night spaced off your nut huffing balloons. Happy New Years.


----------



## Baka

Quackerz said:


> Surely you can get some NOS? Take 300mg of mandy and just sit in a corner all night spaced off your nut huffing balloons. Happy New Years.


 xD

Well , will not take valium.

Maybe.. CLEN + MDMA + DMAA?


----------



## DaveCW

Roll with the MDMA only.


----------



## Quackerz

Baka said:


> xD
> 
> Well , will not take valium.
> 
> Maybe.. CLEN + MDMA + DMAA?


 F**k using clen as a party drug, I can barely leave the house without getting shaky on that shite.

Leave the Diazepam for the comedown mate, or just pop them constantly throughout the day like I do......... :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Baka said:


> xD
> 
> Well , will not take valium.
> 
> Maybe.. CLEN + MDMA + DMAA?


 sounds fvcking horrible.


----------



## Quackerz

ILLBehaviour said:


> sounds fvcking horrible.


 Imagine Clen and Acid? I think my head would explode......


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Quackerz said:


> Imagine Clen and Acid? I think my head would explode......


 thw phrase shake and bake springs to mind.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Baka said:


> Quackerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you can get some NOS? Take 300mg of mandy and just sit in a corner all night spaced off your nut huffing balloons. Happy New Years.
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> Well , will not take valium.
> 
> Maybe.. CLEN + MDMA + DMAA?
Click to expand...

Don't waste my time with PM's over anxiety if this is your plan dumbass


----------



## lewdylewd

Take mdma, more than 50mg though. Keep valium on hand incase you start getting paranoid, anxiety, overly jacked up etc.


----------



## Baka

sneeky_dave said:


> Don't waste my time with PM's over anxiety if this is your plan dumbass


 that was a joke . . .


----------



## Jason Gray

sneeky_dave said:


> Don't waste my time with PM's over anxiety if this is your plan dumbass


 Lol. I thought the thread was a joke. Valium as a PED, fair play, enhances your performance when trying to stay calm while the missus blurts s**t or going to sleep. Guess if thinking total spanners were ok and the codshite they were spewing was interesting became a sport then Mandy could be considered a PED.

Anyway shouldn't you be on Bluelight or something OP?


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Baka said:


> that was a joke . . .


 anxiety and you want to do take clen, dmaa and mdma, good luck.


----------



## Baka

ILLBehaviour said:


> anxiety and you want to do take clen, dmaa and mdma, good luck.


 that was a joke . . . but not for the mdma


----------



## Baka

Jason Gray said:


> Lol. I thought the thread was a joke. Valium as a PED, fair play, enhances your performance when trying to stay calm while the missus blurts s**t or going to sleep. Guess if thinking total spanners were ok and the codshite they were spewing was interesting became a sport then Mandy could be considered a PED.
> 
> Anyway shouldn't you be on Bluelight or something OP?


 i'm on too


----------



## sneeky_dave

I can only advise as I see best


----------



## CandleLitDesert

CandleLitDesert said:


> taken 1.5 tabs tonight, niiice and relaxed


 I'm going to say don't take vallies and go out after this I drank a lot on New Years, blacked out and assaulted 3 of my friends... A lot of people aren't talking to me right now.


----------

